# Your calling me a rip off?



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

OK I do this job today teamed up with a local in town plumber
We had a heavy freak rain storm 5 inches in 20 minutes.

Got the call from a local auto repair shop. Storm water blew the toilet off it's flange














Damaged the flange. Flange and toilet needed to be replaced.
I was clearing the main sewer and floor drain had sand some rocks
got them clear gave the owner the bill he goes on a rampage about the bill







A big rampage







Shop was local so I was not to hard on him $200 bucks. All you plumbers are FU*%







rip offs In front of his customers
Now I'm Pissed








So I told him about his rip off rates I told him I did not go crazy when you charged me $947.16 to replace my fuel pump in less than an hour
and your calling me a rip off the fuel pump listed for less than $300 bucks
you charge me $647.16 for an hours work







And you think I'm a rip off? The other plumber gives him a bill of $595. for new toilet and flange install. Guy goes nuts. You Fu%#







rip offs








Mind you the $595 included the new toilet, and flange ring, bolts
if you added our bill together 795.00 Still less than his one hour fuel pump install. A few of his customers left








What a jerk.
He paid his bills with cash. Told him don't call me again. You won't see him repairing my van again jerk.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, usually business owners are more understanding about cost. My mechanic is a little on the exspensive side, but I love him. He's honest, dependable, and knows his sh#@. 
The guy you worked for is a total d bag, both of your prices were reasonable IMO.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Wow, usually business owners are more understanding about cost. My mechanic is a little on the exspensive side, but I love him. He's honest, dependable, and knows his sh#@.
> The guy you worked for is a total d bag, both of your prices were reasonable IMO.


This guy is and was a total d bag. Well we all get them time to time.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

What a D**K !! Way to tell him off !!


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Ask him "how much would you charge to root around in Sh!t". $200 buck's is a smokin deal.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

the guy needs some serious reality medication, guess its all right for him to charge the pants off someone and you gave him a fair price,wouldn't lose any sleep over this one and move him to the front of your don't service list:furious:. ps you outta give him the link to this forum so he can read all this what a [email protected]


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

Good guy to fire.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

What a scum bag, not to mention you bring your problems to him, you have to travel to your customers.:furious:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Your car guy sounds like a few customers I have, maybe they are related. At least he paid you with cash right then, I'm lucky to see payment within 30 days from the auto dealership I take care of. I have asked why, when they want paid for any work done on your auto you must pay now in order to drive away...


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

The people who are the real rip-offs usually make the loudest noise....and you politely take his excessive price on the chin..Id rather think it was his own concience tripping him up(thinking everyone is going to screw him because thats what he does) and he lives in that insecurity.

No charge for this elaborate psychological profile


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

stillaround said:


> The people who are the real rip-offs usually make the loudest noise....and you politely take his excessive price on the chin..Id rather think it was his own concience tripping him up(thinking everyone is going to screw him because thats what he does) and he lives in that insecurity.
> 
> No charge for this elaborate psychological profile


Very well said :thumbsup:


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

:laughing::laughing:Amazing how some people are.:laughing::laughing:


In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Since the price seems to be the number one objection these days for ALL of us. How do you REALLY handle the objection. Me I am a bit guilty of taking it personally on rare occaisions. For the most part I simply tell the customer the potential customer that to operate a licensed and insured company we have expenses that non licensed guys do not have. I will also simply tell a client that I have to feel good about a job as well as they do. 

The one that typically will push the temper button is the guy who wants me to stick my hands in his raw sewage for a discounted rate. 

We all have to deal with price shoppers how do you handle them? How do you deal with the guys who want the breakdown on your flat rates? Or, nosey customers who want to know your exact costs before markup?


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

this is my price take it or leave it,i know what it takes me to do the job they dont-thats why i always give them the price up front for plumbing. sewer cleaning is a different story you cant always tell how long it will take.


----------



## bestval1 (Apr 6, 2009)

An acquaintance of mine called for me to install a WH in an apartment he owns. Not only is he a millionaire, he built and eventually sold a service business. Disaster recovery. I told him 733.50 since he was a friend, he had a cow. Thats 250 off my regular price, he certianly was not known for giving service away. He should know what it takes to make a service company go, what a dick!


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Proud Plumber said:


> We all have to deal with price shoppers how do you handle them? How do you deal with the guys who want the breakdown on your flat rates? Or, nosey customers who want to know your exact costs before markup?


We really don't have a problem with that 999 out of 1000 times. For the client who gets sticker shock and exclaims 'Wow! How much do you guys charge an hour?" the standard reply of we don't charge by the hour, blah, blah, blah usually will suffice. I must admit this happens far less once we started using a price book. People beleive what they read and they can see you are not just pulling numbers out of your hat. The book definately is a confidence builder.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

When anyone complains about my prices I usually tell them that the next time my sewer or toilet stops up I will call them to come fix it at my rate. If they show up and get my feces on thier hands and clothes and do the job I will reimburse them for half the bill. No takers yet.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Had the guy been thinking he could have called Helgore BEFORE it rained. 
A 4" test plug and a 2x4 would have done the trick:thumbsup::whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

stillaround said:


> The people who are the real rip-offs usually make the loudest noise....and you politely take his excessive price on the chin..Id rather think it was his own concience tripping him up(thinking everyone is going to screw him because thats what he does) and he lives in that insecurity.
> 
> No charge for this elaborate psychological profile


I once had a foreman tell me, 
"Show me a man who trusts no one...
And I'll show you a man who can't be trusted."​So far it seems to hold true in my testing.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

You should have thrown a copper tee at him. A 4" one. 
(thanks Tankless.)


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Had the guy been thinking he could have called Helgore BEFORE it rained.


Don't wanna hijack the thread but could someone please explain this Helgore thing to me. I see the name referenced from time to time.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

helgore was a member once. Now, he is a state of mind.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Rockstar. I'll have to search some old posts and see what all the hooplah is about.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wasn't it lead fitalls he liked?:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

UnClog, if half your customers do not complain about your charges, you are not charging enough. You have to raise your rates where everyone complains. They will keep calling you for your great service, and will say " I know you charge a lot but you do great work."


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Agree 100%. That has always been my philosophy, a great way to build a business. You really start to notice it paying off years down the road, when most of your repeat customers use you because of your quality service and not because your cheap (your not). One thing I've noticed the few times I've advertised, is the quality of customers I get goes way down. It can be real difficult sticking to your guns if your slow, but if you can ride out the tough times it will pay off.

Do a great job, be professional, be on time, smile and be polite, be honest, leave the job neater than it was before you arrived, and charge accordingly.


----------

